
CSS Can Do This... And It's Terrifying - tannhaeuser
https://www.aaron-powell.com/posts/2019-08-14-css-can-do-this-and-its-terrifying/
======
OOOrech
once I was rewriting SHA1 hashing into SASS (not really css but it was
surprisingly stupid and funny) ... just quit before finish because something
else more interesting popup

